
Chris Wanstrath's How to Bootstrap a Business - ctingom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlHl6ZD6wlg&feature=player_embedded
======
candre717
Generic advice. I wish he went into more detail on how to build a good team.
Chris, if you read this, please elaborate.

